# Help just given LO too much ibuprofen!!



## Hopipolla

My LO is getting a cold and is having trouble sleeping. I went to give him calpol and gave him the right amount for a six month old (5ml) I gave it to him then realised I'd picked up ibuprofen not calpol! I feel so stupid. The correct dose for his age is 2.5ml. I'm trying to call nhs direct but can't get through and there's a message saying they are very busy and call backs will be four hours! Has anyone ever done this? What advice were you given? Thanks


----------



## josephine3

I cant imagine it would do him too much harm, it would be just like us taking a double dose of it i suppose. I think that ibuprofen in very large amounts if taken over a long period can cause stomach ulcers so maybe give him some extra milk to 'absorb' the painkiller and line his tummy...?

Im not sure tho i think ur right to call and be on the safe side but i think he will be fine xx


----------



## summer rain

Please don't worry, ibuprofen is nowhere near as dangerous as paracetamol in overdose. In adults ibuprofen and other related drugs can safely be prescribed in doses far higher than is typical but paracetamol going above the typical amount advised per day can kill. A one off double dose is unlikely to do any harm at all, also ibuprofen goes more on weight as opposed to age, so if your LO is heavier it's even less likely to be harmful. Xx


----------



## Hopipolla

Big thank you ladies. You've made me feel better. He's 21lb so he's heavy for a six month old! I just can't believe I've been so stupid.


----------



## summer rain

Well then 5ml would be totally fine, as with most brands of ibuprofen 5ml is ok for 1 year plus and they use 20lb as the smallest weight for a one year old in deciding those dosages xx


----------



## Casey3

That's odd. Here the ibuprofen/advil is the same dosage as the Tylenol and it's done based on LOs weight.. they've created it so that if parents are tired and grab the wrong one, the dosage won't be messed up. I thought it was like that everywhere! :shrug:

I'm sure he'll be fine, at 21lbs he'd be a larger dosage anyways :hugs: and I hope he feels better!


----------



## Dk1234

Twice the dose is fine. If you bf I'd nurse a little extra. Or if you give him water maybe give him a little to help flush through the system


----------



## mrsthomas623

You go by weight so the dose isn't too far off hun. At 18lbs our pediatrician game us 3.75 ml for his dose.


----------



## _dreamer_

I think its bad the doses are different, I noticed this the other day, I went to give nurofen for the first time, drew 5ml and thought I'd better just double check and was obviously wrong. its so easily done especially by tired parents which they normally are if medication is required! Like a pp said they should make the doses the same. 

I have no knowledge on the affect but sounds like he will be just fine from what pps have said


----------

